# Anyone in or around Toronto?



## NowhereMan99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there. I'm Anthony, a 23-year-old in Toronto. I do some work as a Tutor/ESL Instructor, despite dealing with social anxiety and high-functioning autistic tendencies my whole life. 
With friends moving away and life quite discombobulated, it's been especially lonely and I've struggled meeting new people. I was wondering if there are others here from around the area? Feel free to say hello!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just about everyone seems to be from Toronto here. Welcome.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey sorry I missed this forum earlier but Hey from Toronto right here. That's incredible Anthony, I'm Chad, where about in TO are you from?


----------



## Imp (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know if I'm too young to be posting here for a meet up. :/

I'm from Toronto, the Annex to be exact.


----------



## chefawkes (Apr 18, 2011)

omg why is there so little in toronto. gta is huge! cmon i wanted to make friends with other outcasts... preferably girls


----------



## canadiangirl (Apr 17, 2011)

Just joined here and in the Toronto area as well.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am living in East York! 

To Imp, I would probably say that you are too young for a one-on-one meetup. Maybe check out one of the get togethers though, we have had quite a few in the Annex area.


----------



## Relapse (Jun 4, 2010)

Also Toronto here, or at least within the GTA.
There seems to be alot of 'Torontonians' on SAS. I even remember talking to one in chat last year.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww, why the thumbs down?


----------

